# BEHRINGER EURORACK MXB1002 any good?



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys is the BEHRINGER EURORACK MXB1002 mixer anygood someone's selling one for 30 bucks if its any good i can add it to my ep 4000 and tx-607 

Yeah or Ney??

cheers,

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What would you use it for?


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

as an eq and for inferances and other device?? andy good, would it be able to take the place of a s-converter


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It only has a simple 3 band EQ with no sweepable mids. I think it would be a fine mixer for it's intended purpose, mixing mutiple sources to be played/recorded simultaneously (I use behringer to mix my podcasts and think they are a great value for the money), but I wouldn't pollute my home theater system with the simplistic EQ. As for other devices, just use your 607's other inputs (unless you want to playback multiple sources simultaneously).

As for using it as a -10/+4 converter, I'd still worry about introducing that much circuitry into the signal path for a home theater.


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh ok cool thanks for the heads up Marshall!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

KrazyBassKevin said:


> Oh ok cool thanks for the heads up Marshall!


You're welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

